# Aertricity 12% Loan Notes - What happens next



## mercman (19 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know what is the situation concerning the Aertricity Loan Notes now that the company has been taken over ?? There has been no word to the holders of the notes from the vendors or the purchasers or the promoters of this product.


----------



## Purple (19 May 2008)

Has anyone got an update on this?


----------



## mercman (20 May 2008)

Purple  -- Yes I have. If you want an answer send me a PM and what questions you require answers to.


----------



## ClubMan (20 May 2008)

Why can't you post the details here? I don't think that a technical discussion of such issues would breach the "no share discussion" rule.


----------



## mercman (20 May 2008)

Clubman . i'm afraid of getting another infraction.


----------



## extopia (20 May 2008)

You should be OK - as long as you don't speculate about the share price of Scottish and Southern Energy, Airtricity's parent...


----------

